
The Controversy Behind Nike’s Vaporfly Running Shoe, Explained [Video] - blocked_again
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVXrIaPuP7c
======
mdorazio
Basically no explanation of how it works or why it's better. I suspect the
extra thick foam sole and embedded carbon plate are acting as springs that
return some energy to the runner as the heel lifts on each step. Kind of
similar to those running stilt things that are basically bent carbon fiber
sheets working like a bow.

------
alamortsubite
This seems more like a long Nike ad than an explanation of any controversy.

Also, having worked in a machine shop, I freaked out watching the guy operate
the band saw.

